# Fishing this weekend



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Who is fishing this weekend? I will be working on the whites. They will be in deep holes and biting really easy but they are catchable. I figure I am due a fishing trip with Loy so I better toughen up. We are due a good ice fishing trip soon. LOL !!! This time of year when they move into the creeks I can usually find them in the deeper holes and work jigs along the bottom produce good numbers. Don't have but one sucker, I should say one person that has asked to go this weekend. 
Bundle up and be safe.

Matt


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I plan to go find the crappie again, can't get out until Sunday though.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a feeling I may get out sometime over the weekend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It is time for some ice fishing for sure.
This front is looking like a stout one, I think I'll let the action if not the weather heat up before I hit the winter fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will leave the fishing to y'all. Maybe next weekend.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Good luck. I'm gonna give it a shot next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Seriously pondering on it.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

I plan on heading to Rayburn Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Who is fishing this weekend? I will be working on the whites. They will be in deep holes and biting really easy but they are catchable. I figure I am due a fishing trip with Loy so I better toughen up. We are due a good ice fishing trip soon. LOL !!! This time of year when they move into the creeks I can usually find them in the deeper holes and work jigs along the bottom produce good numbers. Don't have but one sucker, I should say one person that has asked to go this weekend.
> Bundle up and be safe.
> 
> Matt


so, are you saying that the cold weather won't shut them down? asking because I'm considering hitting them sunday in the river down this way....
snookered


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it was 17 degrees, and we killed the white bass.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I've done my fair share of fishing in the cold when I had a bass boat and primarily fished for black bass. Just don't have the drive or energy to do it any more. I'll leave my share in the lake for you.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I think it was 17 degrees, and we killed the white bass.


LOL! that's awesome! if we don't get any hogs in the trap Saturday, I'll give it a shot sunday....thanks for the info (and encouragement!)
snookered


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes we killed the whites and had to dip our rods in the water to get the ice off the tip and eyes. The boat ramp was another issue to deal with. LOL !!!!
I am having second thought myself after working out in this today but I just put the charger on the batteries to make sure I have a full charge. I looked at my orange tree a few minutes ago and it has ice hanging off of it. Looks like 2 to 3 inch ice cycles.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have had to dip the rod before each cast to get ice off the tip and first couple of guides. 
On a different trip ran upstream from L & D to Hurricane creek at 25Â°, no action so headed downstream several miles to BeaverDam creek and tore 'em up. 
When running the river like that in my tiller john boat, I was really concerned about hitting a submerged stump and falling out somehow, figuring I would freeze to death. I am not that mad at them anymore.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

No fishing! Woke up to 4" snow on the ground.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be in a duck blind both days. Gonna be cold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> I will be in a duck blind both days. Gonna be cold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really feel sorry for you in that duck blind. I know it will be rough if you run out of propane for the heaters. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sunbeam I woke up to 24inches and -5 degrees this morning. Hoping to make it safe down the mountains and catch a flight from Denver this afternoon. Wow that storm packed some snow. I was hoping to get back to warm Houston.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Went today and most of the fish moved further up river after the rain tuesday. Found some good fish and very large males. Picture is kinda shady. This was one of those days for catch and release. If I save the fish everyone says it is too cold to clean them so back in the water they went. Only fished about 2 1/2 hours. It was nice out if you bundled up. All fish were 13 inches and bigger.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Nice fish Matt, long for a male IMO.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

good job Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang, it must be nice to be young.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have really been surprised at how big the males have been. Last week I only filleted 2 females and all the others were males. If the males are gonna be this big I wonder how big the females will be? I have caught a couple 4 lb females in past years.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Good job Matt. Way too cold for me out there. I guess because I'm older than you.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job but as Reel Time said to cold for me.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

16 degrees at my camp this morning  Good job Matt !!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I bet Saturday fishing was cold. Nice fish Matt


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I hate fishing in the cold. Congrats Matt.


----------

